# Mobile Plan (Data + Voice)



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Will be visiting Germany for work (7 day trip). I will be driving into countryside to visit work sites, and will not be spending any time in a proper/big city. This is my first trip to Germany and will be renting car, and hence need a fast & reliable data plan for GPS, etc. Also, will require minutes for calls. I have an unlocked iPhone.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First thing to do is to check your home based phone carrier to see what they have for international roaming services. For just 7 days, it may be the easiest alternative.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't have a contract but use 'MeinCallYa' from Vodafone. But you need a bit of German as I couldn't find an English page.
https://www.vodafone.de/freikarten/...d_gen_cnp_google_per&erid=1442905176188222001
Or just go into a 'Vodafone' shop when you arrive.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You can probably set something up at a shop in the airport. You typically need a German address to activate a pre-paid SIM card, but you should be able to use your hotel.


----------

